# Stiff ankles and sudden cramps after cycling.



## Randombiker9 (11 Dec 2019)

So I always seem to get stiffness in my ankles and pain in middle of bottom of foot and stiff toes. It eventually goes within a couple of hours more in the afternoon then the morning. I also seem to get sudden cramps in my right leg top part. Does anyone know why? Most of the time it’s after cycling however occaisonally it has happened after my volunteering at animal park. (Although this has been happening since the 1st of June after I got knocked of by getting reversed in. However I just twisted my ankle that day and that seemed to get better as the unstable went away) but then I also have low muscle tone which means my muscles don’t always fully relax. But the weird thing I never had this happen before my saddle height is right and my pedals and cranks are fine. Does anyone know why this is happening. It tends to be mostly my right as well


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Dec 2019)

Do you use cycle shoes or cleats of any description?


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

I'm taking it that your right leg is your dominant(strongest) leg.


----------



## vickster (11 Dec 2019)

Have you been assessed by a physio? If possible one with an interest in and knowledge of cycling?
How do you know your saddle height is ‘right’ if you’re getting issues since fiddling with it?


----------



## Stompier (11 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> my saddle height is right and my pedals and cranks are fine


I wouldn't be too sure.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2019)

I used to suffer from this and other related issues in particular a numbness and pins and needles in my feet while riding.

Eventually I tracked it down to two things. Firstly I was simply over-tightening my shoes which restricted blood flow.

The second was a bit trickier to solve. I wear SPD shoes and discovered my cleat position and so my foot position was wrong. It turned out I needed a slightly different position for each foot.

To solve the issue I set both shoes up and went for a ride taking an Allen key with me. When the discomfort arrived I stopped, adjusted the offending cleat and carried on. Over a period of weeks I ended up with a position whereby I could ride further and further until I stopped experiencing this. The perfect position for me achieved.


----------



## Randombiker9 (12 Dec 2019)

@Fab Foodie 
I don’t use cleats or cycling shoes 
@classic33 
Yes my right is dominant 
@Stompier @vickster 
Nope and also isn’t the saddle height right if there’s a slight bend in your leg when your pedals at 6. O clock 
@PaulSB 
Ok as I said in don’t use clipless pedals or cycling shoes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> @Fab Foodie
> I don’t use cleats or cycling shoes
> @classic33
> Yes my right is dominant
> ...


Ok, wondering if the foot pain in particular is due to pushing hard on the pedals in flexible soled shoes, whereas with stiff soled cycling footwear (cleats not obligatory) the pressure would be spread more evenly reducing discomfort. It may even help the ankle.

Do you pedal slowly with a lot of force or spin the pedals fairly quickly in a lower gear?


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

Following on from Fan Foodies question. Is the leg that is sore doing most of the work?


----------



## Randombiker9 (12 Dec 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ok, wondering if the foot pain in particular is due to pushing hard on the pedals in flexible soled shoes, whereas with stiff soled cycling footwear (cleats not obligatory) the pressure would be spread more evenly reducing discomfort. It may even help the ankle.
> 
> Do you pedal slowly with a lot of force or spin the pedals fairly quickly in a lower gear?


My bike has 3 gears and 8 gears. I tend to pedal in 2nd and 5/6th gear in the so I don’t think I do. The shoes I currently wear when cycling there not cycling shoes but there walking shoes. 


classic33 said:


> Following on from Fan Foodies question. Is the leg that is sore doing most of the work?


Well I suppose so because it’s the one you also use when you stop lol 😂


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2019)

Do you stretch after riding? All of leg muscles, hip flexors, lower back. See if that helps
And considers seeing a physio to get advice on ankle weakness


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2019)

Amputation.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> My bike has 3 gears and 8 gears. I tend to pedal in 2nd and 5/6th gear in the so I don’t think I do. The shoes I currently wear when cycling there not cycling shoes but there walking shoes.
> 
> Well I suppose so because it’s the one you also use when you stop lol 😂


Maybe you're putting too much pressure on/through that leg, whilst cycling. Is the foot in the correct position, on the pedal when you restart pedalling?


----------



## Randombiker9 (12 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Do you stretch after riding? All of leg muscles, hip flexors, lower back. See if that helps
> And considers seeing a physio to get advice on ankle weakness


Nope 


fossyant said:


> Amputation.


that’s rude 😡


classic33 said:


> Maybe you're putting too much pressure on/through that leg, whilst cycling. Is the foot in the correct position, on the pedal when you restart pedalling?


I’m pretty sure it is


----------



## Stompier (12 Dec 2019)

Diagnosing a physical problem over the internet with little or no relevant detail - it's never going to work.


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Nope


Maybe you should try it...it's quite possibly nothing to do with your ankle but somewhere in the chain...tight hamstrings and glutes are common in cyclists for example. You could try a pilates or yoga class too


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> I’m pretty sure it is


How do you know if you're not fixed to the pedal in the correct position for you? Have you had a bike fit/assessment?


----------



## Jenkins (12 Dec 2019)

As has been mentioned above - are your shoes too tight or small?

With regard to the stiff toes, are you unintentionally bending them as if you were trying to grip the footbed of the shoe?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Dec 2019)

As regards cramp make sure you are drinking enough. That is often a common cause of cramp - not exclusively, though.

As regards everything else either try different setups as regards saddle height, saddle angle, handlebar height. Try to have the bike in a gear that allows you to pedal easily rather than really having to push. Try different shoes, too. (Not boots)

Finally, if the problems continue see a professional, either a doctor or a physio. There may be something else at play.


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> So I always seem to get stiffness in my ankles and pain in middle of bottom of foot and stiff toes. It eventually goes within a couple of hours more in the afternoon then the morning. I also seem to get sudden cramps in my right leg top part. Does anyone know why? Most of the time it’s after cycling however occaisonally it has happened after my volunteering at animal park. (Although this has been happening since the 1st of June after I got knocked of by getting reversed in. However I just twisted my ankle that day and that seemed to get better as the unstable went away) but then I also have low muscle tone which means my muscles don’t always fully relax. But the weird thing I never had this happen before my saddle height is right and my pedals and cranks are fine. Does anyone know why this is happening. It tends to be mostly my right as well


Big question...how far are you cycling and at what point does the pain start. If after 50 miles, probably not unusual. After 5 ormless, more


----------



## Randombiker9 (13 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Maybe you should try it...it's quite possibly nothing to do with your ankle but somewhere in the chain...
> 
> 
> HobbesOnTour said:
> ...


Ok lol, but I wouldn’t want to join a class. I work in a sports centre. Lol it would be embarrassing in front of a lot of older people to be polite. 👅


vickster said:


> How do you know if you're not fixed to the pedal in the correct position for you? Have you had a bike fit/assessment?


True I haven’t had bike fit as aren’t they expensive?


Jenkins said:


> As has been mentioned above - are your shoes too tight or small?
> 
> With regard to the stiff toes, are you unintentionally bending them as if you were trying to grip the footbed of the shoe?


Nope I’m a size 7 and I only got the walking shoes nearly a year ago and feet stop growing when you adult how would i know is I unintentionally bending them?



vickster said:


> Big question...how far are you cycling and at what point does the pain start. If after 50 miles, probably not unusual. After 5 ormless, more


Even just after a commute to town which is 4 miles. 🙄


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

Are your toes spending a fair amount of time bent/curled back? You can usually feel if they are. 

If you're trying to put power down through the feet, through the pedals, you might be doing it more attempting to "keep your foot on the pedal" to stop it slipping.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

Reading the suggestions and your replies it seems to me the most likely cause is your foot is in the wrong position and the shoe sole is not stiff enough.


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Are your toes spending a fair amount of time bent/curled back? You can usually feel if they are.
> 
> If you're trying to put power down through the feet, through the pedals, you might be doing it more attempting to "keep your foot on the pedal" to stop it slipping.


I came back from my commute to town around a couple of ours ago and it’s pretyy much just stiff this time not much numbness a tiny bit and I don’t think they were curled back but I don’t pay much attention to looking at my feet. Concentrating on traffic is a lot more important. Lol 😂 
I only get stiff/numb in my feet and ankles luckily no where else. The stiff is always in my ankles and the numbness always in my toes (the numbness is pretty much pins and needles) (just to mention it’s not related to my diabeties as I recently had my annual feet checked). I don’t know if this is worth mention my ankle tend to click a lot as well. (Before I used to get sudden painful cramps and when ever my ankle clicked the cramp stopped) weird thing is this went away after the 1st of June and that’s when I started getting stiff and numbness.

Ps I don’t like cycling shoes as I don’t want clipless pedals as i feel being attached to the bike is way more dangerous no offence to those who use them.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2019)

Start doing some ankle and foot flexibility exercises and use the bosu at your gym for strengthening. Have a chat with one of the trainers at your place of work (assuming they have them), or pay to see a sports physio 

Are you hypermobile?


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Start doing some ankle and foot flexibility exercises and use the bosu at your gym for strengthening. Have a chat with one of the trainers at your place of work (assuming they have them), or pay to see a sports physio
> 
> Are you hypermobile?


Lol, I wouldn’t want to do anything at my sports centre as I work there and they do. 

I’m double jointed. Is that what your asking by hyper mobile?


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Lol, I wouldn’t want to do anything at my sports centre as I work there and they do.
> 
> I’m double jointed. Is that what your asking by hyper mobile?


Yes. You should see a physio with knowledge of hypermobility


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Yes. You should see a physio with knowledge of hypermobility


Ok. I was going to ask what’s that got to do with it?


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Ok. I was going to ask what’s that got to do with it?


It’ll mean you’re more prone to injury. Google it


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2019)

If you have pins and needles in your toes I believe this 100% due to foot position and/or how rigid your shoe sole is. You don't have to use cycling shoes and clipless pedals - BTW it's far from dangerous - just try shoes with a more rigid sole. Alternatively look at getting some rigid in soles.

There's a slight possibility your shoes are too tightly laced as well.

The pins and needles are due to reduced or restricted blood flow created by your foot position reducing the flow.


----------



## kingrollo (15 Dec 2019)

Shift to cleats - concentrate on smooth pedalling circles 
Sounds like you could be mashing the pedals.


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Dec 2019)

Ok but I still get it even when I don’t cycle for example I just finished volunteering at a animal park and I wear wellies every time afterwards I tend to always get numbness/pins and needles and the longer I stand up the longer it lasts for example this morning it didn’t happen except for the afternoon.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (16 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Ok but I still get it even when I don’t cycle for example I just finished volunteering at a animal park and I wear wellies every time afterwards I tend to always get numbness/pins and needles and the longer I stand up the longer it lasts for example this morning it didn’t happen except for the afternoon.


Go to a doctor or physiotherapist


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Dec 2019)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Go to a doctor or physiotherapist


Is it not normal then?


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Ok but I still get it even when I don’t cycle for example I just finished volunteering at a animal park and I wear wellies every time afterwards I tend to always get numbness/pins and needles and the longer I stand up the longer it lasts for example this morning it didn’t happen except for the afternoon.


You need better support around your ankles maybe? Go see a physio as suggested to get assessed and exercise programme. If you can’t afford private appointments, see your GP and request a referral. It’s quite simple to do


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Is it not normal then?


No, not unless it’s always happened, you’ve been checked out and told it’s normal or unfixable. You said you’re hyper mobile (double joined), which means your ligaments are going to be under more strain
This might help...
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/joint-hypermobility-syndrome/


----------



## Nigelnightmare (15 Jan 2020)

Nobody's mentioned the fact that you stated it started AFTER an accident that damaged your ankle.

It obviously hasn't healed properly.
GO TO SEE THE DOCTOR.
Before the damage becomes permanent!


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> Nobody's mentioned the fact that you stated it started AFTER an accident that damaged your ankle.
> 
> It obviously hasn't healed properly.
> GO TO SEE THE DOCTOR.
> Before the damage becomes permanent!


I know I keep putting it off as now when I’ve decided as it keeps getting more noticeable and begging to get felt in the knee as well, the most closest appointment is Wednesday when I’m busy awkardly. I regret not doing it sooner now.


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> Nobody's mentioned the fact that you stated it started AFTER an accident that damaged your ankle.
> 
> It obviously hasn't healed properly.
> GO TO SEE THE DOCTOR.
> Before the damage becomes permanent!


I kept putting it off because that day
Which was around 6 months ago. At the time it was unstable. I litreally could barely walk on it that day. However that day I did get it checked out but they said it was fine However the next few days I did start getting slight pain however the unstableness went away and I was able to do my ussual activities. So I thought it would go away eventually and at the end of the week it did. However the following month I started getting it to come back and going along with the pins and needles. Felt a lot more after my activities and still do
Well awkwardly now there’s no appointments till Wedsneday


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2020)

Get the doctor to refer you to a physio, the GP won't rehab you


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Get the doctor to refer you to a physio, the GP won't rehab you



I know it sounds stupid but
I don’t know how you find a doctors appointment?
ive never had any sort of checkup at a doctors. So I wouldn’t know how to book an appoitment.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> I know it sounds stupid but
> I don’t know how you find a doctors appointment?
> ive never had any sort of checkup at a doctors. So I wouldn’t know how to book an appoitment.


You’ve never seen a GP? Are you registered?
You can see a private physio without seeing a doctor first


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> You’ve never seen a GP? Are you registered?
> You can see a private physio without seeing a doctor first



You confused me as you said gp won’t and well I am registered and I do have a GP but haven’t seen him/her for ages I don’t even know the name.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> You confused me as you said gp won’t and well I am registered and I do have a GP but haven’t seen him/her for ages I don’t even know the name.


A GP doesn't rehab injured joints, they'll prescribe medication, maybe suggest a diagnosis or some basic exercise, but for thorough support with rehabilitation, you need a physio. You can pay to do that privately, or you can get a referral to an NHS physio from the GP. 
Doesn't matter if you don't know the GPs name, you don't need to see the same one, although some practices might encourage you to see your named doctor (they'll know who that is) but usually you can just see any Dr at the practice


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> A GP doesn't rehab injured joints, they'll prescribe medication, maybe suggest a diagnosis or some basic exercise, but for thorough support with rehabilitation, you need a physio. You can pay to do that privately, or you can get a referral to an NHS physio from the GP.
> Doesn't matter if you don't know the GPs name, you don't need to see the same one, although some practices might encourage you to see your named doctor (they'll know who that is) but usually you can just see any Dr at the practice


Thanks and well as I said before the only closest appoitment with GP is Wednesday. As for privately that will be expensive for me since I only work 1
Day a week in a casual position (also looking for other jobs) and volunteer most other days


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks and well as I said before the only closest appoitment with GP is Wednesday. As for privately that will be expensive for me since I only work 1
> Day a week in a casual position (also looking for other jobs) and volunteer most other days


Wednesday isn't long. In the meantime, stay off it as much as you can, put ice on it for 15 mins if it's swollen (bag of peas wrapped in teatowel) or heat if it's stiff (hot water bottle)


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Wednesday isn't long. In the meantime, stay off it as much as you can, put ice on it for 15 mins if it's swollen (bag of peas wrapped in teatowel) or heat if it's stiff (hot water bottle)


I don’t think it’s swollen. But I can’t see great close up due to my eyesight 
Well staying off it is very hard when I volunteer at a an animal park tommorow, out with friends on Saturday and Volunteering with dogs on Sunday and as causal receptionist on Tuesday. I’ve already missed quite a few off these days at the animal park. I’m worried if I don’t go back soon . My head of department will be worried or think I’m not enjoying it anymore and if don’t do anything this week I’ll get very bored as I’m very used to being active most days.


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

Doesn’t help I keep being too late booking them as no appointments are left someone must of already booked the one on Wednesday and following spaces that were left 

why didnt I get I sorted out before 🙄


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2020)

Does an ankle support help? One of the stretchy type ones you can get at Boots, Decathlon, a sports shop.
Book an appointment online or call the practice early in the morning and se what you can get. If you won't or can't rest it, it'll possibly take far longer to get better. Stick the peas on it, won't do any harm (NOT directly on skin and not for more than 15 mins...oh and don't eat the peas afterwards)


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Does an ankle support help? One of the stretchy type ones you can get at Boots, Decathlon, a sports shop.
> Book an appointment online or call the practice early in the morning and se what you can get. If you won't or can't rest it, it'll possibly take far longer to get better. Stick the peas on it, won't do any harm (NOT directly on skin and not for more than 15 mins...oh and don't eat the peas afterwards)


I don’t know but l can try although I think most of those shops shut now. I could ask and explain to my head of department if I can do jobs that aren’t as painful as much. Becuse I notice it’s slighty more painful for example the more pressure I put for example ith the alpacas or with the goat that loves to ram people in the leg or bum 🙄even though I only have once right above my wellies. It seems to love my wellies a few days after I got knocked of j think) compared to the meerkats, capybara etc.. perhaps that could help? Although it probably depends what needs to doing and has already been done.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> I don’t know but l can try although I think most of those shops shut now. I could ask and explain to my head of department if I can do jobs that aren’t as painful as much. Becuse I notice it’s slighty more painful for example the more pressure I put for example ith the alpacas or with the goat that loves to ram people in the leg or bum 🙄even though I only have once right above my wellies. It seems to love my wellies a few days after I got knocked of j think) compared to the meerkats, capybara etc.. perhaps that could help? Although it probably depends what needs to doing and has already been done.


Supermarkets sell them too, no big Tesco or whatever nearby?


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

@vickster not within walking distance I don’t drive and don’t want to cycle this late because I have too go through a road which can be known as quite a rough during night.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2020)

Fair enough, stick the peas and/or HW bottle on


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Fair enough, stick the peas and/or HW bottle on


Ok


----------



## Seevio (16 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Fair enough, stick the peas and/or HW bottle on


If the 'and' option is chosen, it will come in handy if you get a bit peckish.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2020)

Seevio said:


> If the 'and' option is chosen, it will come in handy if you get a bit peckish.


 Not at the same time!!


----------



## Randombiker9 (17 Jan 2020)

thanks and I forgot you can book appointments online so I’ve booked one for the 31st 5.20pm as that was the only space I’m free as im not free on weds early morning and those were the only days

I suppose if one comes up earlier in the week I can cancel and change to that one.


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2020)

Good stuff. Don't forget to tell the Dr that you're hypermobile (double jointed)


----------



## Randombiker9 (17 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Good stuff. Don't forget to tell the Dr that you're hypermobile (double jointed)


Ok


----------



## Randombiker9 (18 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Good stuff. Don't forget to tell the Dr that you're hypermobile (double jointed)


Thanks however I found an appointment that’s earlier and on a day I’m not busy should I cancel current and book this one? 
when it asks what for should I put slight ankle/foot pain and pins/needles sensation? Just making sure I put it correct


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks however I found an appointment that’s earlier and on a day I’m not busy should I cancel current and book this one?
> when it asks what for should I put slight ankle/foot pain and pins/needles sensation? Just making sure I put it correct


You don’t need to put anything, I never do, just explain to Dr. If you’re not sure which suits, book both appointments and cancel the one you don’t need in good time so someone else can take it. At my practice, you can book up to 3 online


----------

